# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال واجب دارم.تروخدا جواب بدین داره وقتش تمام میشه

## morteza320

سلام.بچه ها من معدل کتبیم 15.62 هستش به نظرتون رشته های بیرجند ملی شبانه یا ازاد رو میارم؟؟؟سوال اضلیم اینه الان نوبت دوم میشه شبانه و محرومیت دوسال کنکور نداره درست میگم؟؟؟من میخوام دوباره بشینم کدوم بهتره؟؟اخه میگن شبانه چون ملی هست غیبت نمیشه و کار ماهم سخت میشه.جواب بدین.مرسی

----------

